# Here are the Estoril Blue M3 pics...



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> It is nice.
> 
> But, I would equip it differently.
> 
> ...


Nav-- cool feature, but wouldn't pay for it.

Moonroof-- Sure.

CWP (or at least Heated Seats)-- Must have if you live anywhere that faces freezing temps, IMO

Xenons-- Love 'em, Hate 'em... I have enough trouble seeing at night, I need all the help I can get.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> CWP (or at least Heated Seats)-- Must have if you live anywhere that faces freezing temps, IMO
> 
> Xenons-- Love 'em, Hate 'em... I have enough trouble seeing at night, I need all the help I can get.


I can see where heated seats would be nice if it gets really cold. I don't have that problem.

As for Xenons, I neither love nor hate them. The halogens are quite good on the E46, and I don't need any more police attention :eeps:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

I love Estoril Blue. If I get another BMW, it will be that color. It's almost like the color of my very first car, 1986 Acura Integra.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> imo, the e36 colors belong in the past.... estoril was great on the e36, especially w/ the light-gray leather interior w/ the colored stripes on the seats :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> to me, it kinda looks outta place on the e46...


Estoril over black. Dove was too common. :stickpoke


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> I'd like to think so...
> 
> Many people don't realize how convenient this service is until it's too late-- especially the locals that from time to time go elsewhere to save a relatively small sum of money and then get upset after when they do not qualify for these complimentary services.


Sucks we don't have that in my neck of the woods... :thumbdwn: It's hard enough getting a loaner 10 days in advance...


----------



## sbeazel (May 2, 2002)

I can attest to Inskip's excellent pickup/delivery service. We've had both of our bimmers serviced there. We had one minor problem with a service last year and that was quickly remedied. I would highly recommend them.

SARAFIL - That's exciting about the new facility. Congrats on your new position. Sorry all I did was say a quick hello at the Ultimate Drive.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

sbeazel said:


> Sorry all I did was say a quick hello at the Ultimate Drive.


Not a problem-- it was a busy day for all involved!

Did you find any new cars that you liked?


----------



## sbeazel (May 2, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Not a problem-- it was a busy day for all involved!
> 
> Did you find any new cars that you liked?


Sorry for the hijack. I've only had my car for 10 months but I love to look. We still have the 2001 too and we're seriously thinking about selling that and getting a 3er cic. The problem is we don't want to sell it at a ridiculously low price.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

sbeazel said:


> Sorry for the hijack. I've only had my car for 10 months but I love to look. We still have the 2001 too and we're seriously thinking about selling that and getting a 3er cic. The problem is we don't want to sell it at a ridiculously low price.


Trade in value for an '01 will likely surprise you (in a bad way). Used 325xi's are very hard to find, and if you sell it in the fall you might find someone desperately looking for one and you might make out well on a private sale.

The MY04 convertibles are beautiful cars. We've got a white one with Natural Brown leather that I think you'd LOVE! :thumbup:

If you wait a few months, you might do well on both ends-- the availability on convertibles is a bit better in the fall, and the demand for your xi will be higher as well.


----------



## sbeazel (May 2, 2002)

Your tips are greatly appreciated. Hmmm, white with natural brown sounds beautiful. White's my fav, although I know a lot of people wouldn't choose it. Dare I ask about the car's particulars. You can pm if you'd like so we don't keep this thread from on and on.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

sbeazel said:


> Your tips are greatly appreciated. Hmmm, white with natural brown sounds beautiful. White's my fav, although I know a lot of people wouldn't choose it. Dare I ask about the car's particulars. You can pm if you'd like so we don't keep this thread from on and on.


Here are the specifics. Contact me if you have any questions!


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

I stopped by Inskip at lunch today and checked out the M3. It is more beautiful in person than any picture. I did take some more pics though.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> I stopped by Inskip at lunch today and checked out the M3. It is more beautiful in person than any picture. I did take some more pics though.


Ok, so your pics are better than mine-- not fair!! 

Now that you've had some time to think about it, what do you _really_ think about the car after seeing it in person?


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Ok, so your pics are better than mine-- not fair!!
> 
> Now that you've had some time to think about it, what do you _really_ think about the car after seeing it in person?


:neener:

I really think it is awesome. I also think my girlfriend is awesome, so I won't be buying it. I'm sure some lucky person will though. :bawling:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> :neener:
> I also think my girlfriend is awesome


Isn't this the same person that loves performance cars? Can't go wrong with an E46 M3!! 

I know, I'll stop bugging you already!


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Isn't this the same person that loves performance cars? Can't go wrong with an E46 M3!!
> 
> I know, I'll stop bugging you already!


She loves the Estoril as well. However, we are both happy with the current M3. Perhaps in a year or two :eeps:


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

zcasavant said:


> She loves the Estoril as well. However, we are both happy with the current M3. Perhaps in a year or two :eeps:


Maybe you could just have your GF paint her nails Estoril? Nah,
wouldn't be the same.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

Dan Martin said:


> Nice car but that color is a little :gay:


I don't think so!









Jeff


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

JeffW said:


> I don't think so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

zcasavant said:


> Wow, that's beautiful!


Yeah, especially the leather. Is that Ecru? Damn, this thread is not helping me stay being fiscally responsible.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Yeah, especially the leather. Is that Ecru? Damn, this thread is not helping me stay being fiscally responsible.


Yup! 









Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2002)

A couple of slightly better pictures on my 4 day old EB/Black car.


































Its a very hard colour to capture with a digicam, It the sunshine it actually goes a deeper darker colour rather than lighter.

Regards,
Neil.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

An interesting twist to the story.

The car has been sitting in our back lot with a sold tag in it for a few months as we waited to receive a title (because it was sold, had not yet been titled, and then traded in, it took several months to finally obtain the title). 

Today, we received the title. Unfortunately, the customer that was waiting for the car backed out of the deal at the last second, so now the car is available. 

(Hey Zach, let me know if you want to come look at it! )


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> An interesting twist to the story.
> 
> The car has been sitting in our back lot with a sold tag in it for a few months as we waited to receive a title (because it was sold, had not yet been titled, and then traded in, it took several months to finally obtain the title).
> 
> ...


Will you make him a good deal:stickpoke


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ecru is great


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Affirmative. :yikes:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

zcasavant said:


> Affirmative. :yikes:


The title situation in RI is quite interesting. A new car isn't titled for at least 90-120 days after purchase, but if it is sold within that time, the process is delayed even longer. We've been waiting for the title for this car since July. We also have a '03 Z4 3.0 SMG and '03 760Li that were traded in within weeks of purchase that likely wont have titles for a few more months.


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

JeffW said:


> Yup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has taken me 10 min. to collect myself enough to type a response after looking at this color combo. :yikes:  :thumbup: Beautiful!!

One trip to my kids soccer game would change the look of that interior :bawling:


----------

